# Finally got a smokin edge with my Chosera 400, 800, 3k combo!



## sac36555 (Nov 14, 2018)

hey guys-

I recently got the Chosera 400 to finish my 400, 800, 3k Chosera setup. I’ve been sharpening for a couple months and have been progressively getting my knives sharper and sharper.

I took the plunge tonight and purposely dulled a cheap white #1 Santoku and then proceeded to do a full progression sharpening. Let me tell you, the blade cuts like a dream. Definitely the first edge I’ve done that is “scary sharp.” Can’t wait to do more!


----------



## panda (Nov 14, 2018)

just so you know for choseras you can go straight from the 400 to 3k, give it a try.


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 15, 2018)

panda said:


> just so you know for choseras you can go straight from the 400 to 3k, give it a try.



I can see that...I was only on my 800 for a very short time


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 15, 2018)

panda said:


> just so you know for choseras you can go straight from the 400 to 3k, give it a try.



I must say, the 3k Chosera is sublime....I enjoy it more and more every time I use it


----------



## liren1 (Nov 15, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> I must say, the 3k Chosera is sublime....I enjoy it more and more every time I use it



When I started out with free hand I also considered whether I should get the more expensive chosera or cheaper stones. At the end I got the 1000 and 3000, and like you am very very happy with this choice.


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 15, 2018)

After my success last night, I’m confident to do a sharpening on my Toyama 240mm. It’s got a couple micro chips on the factory edge and I’ve been afraid to take the plung with a full progression sharpening. I needed the 400 as well, but mainly was just nervous to mess up my favorite knife


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 15, 2018)

My experience so far with the Choseras has been great. A couple observations so far. If you are a parent or have limited time, slash n goes are totally worth it, all three stones are fast cutting, great feedback (especially the 3k), and they all have a finer grit rating than advertised. The Chosera 400 is more like a 500-600, the Choseea 800 is more like a 1200 and the Chosera 3000 is more like a 4000+


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 15, 2018)

liren1 said:


> When I started out with free hand I also considered whether I should get the more expensive chosera or cheaper stones. At the end I got the 1000 and 3000, and like you am very very happy with this choice.



The 400 is great for micro chipping, or just a super dull blade, definitely takes the workload off you sharpening stone. Before I got the 400, I was just using the 800 for long periods of time to develop a burr on a super dull knife. The 400 is essential, can’t believe I didn’t get one sooner....it will drastically increase the life of your sharpening stone


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 15, 2018)

Soon you will b e sharpening everything around the house.


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 15, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Soon you will b e sharpening everything around the house.



I’ve already been sharpening all my blades at home, my parents, my in-laws, etc. almost every one of their blades are either cheap, or extremely dull and could really benefit from a 400!

I can’t believe how much a 400 was needed for super dull blades. I went from 10-20mins on my 800, to like 2-3mins. I can believe I was so hesitant to getting a 400.


----------



## panda (Nov 15, 2018)

the cho400 is my absolute favorite stone


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 16, 2018)

panda said:


> the cho400 is my absolute favorite stone



I’ve only used it a couple times, so I may just need to get used to it. It does form a burr pretty fast on super dull knives though.


----------



## Grunt173 (Nov 16, 2018)

I bought the 400,800 and the 3000 Chos some time ago. I love the stones for their feel and feedback while sharpening.You don't have to wonder if you are going to get a sharp edge from these stones.You will automatically know that after your first use of them. I'll admit that mine are the Naniwa pros and have issues with them with spider web cracks,though the spider webbing does not appear to be of any hindrance to sharpening.Do a search and get the drying facts for these stones,maybe you can get a handle on it.Because I like the stones so much,I bought another set of the 400,800 and 3000 some time ago but with the bases attached.I haven't even had them out of the box yet.The deal was so good,I couldn't pass it up.That alone says something for the stones or me.Either the stones are that good or I am that nutz.


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 16, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> I bought the 400,800 and the 3000 Chos some time ago. I love the stones for their feel and feedback while sharpening.You don't have to wonder if you are going to get a sharp edge from these stones.You will automatically know that after your first use of them. I'll admit that mine are the Naniwa pros and have issues with them with spider web cracks,though the spider webbing does not appear to be of any hindrance to sharpening.Do a search and get the drying facts for these stones,maybe you can get a handle on it.Because I like the stones so much,I bought another set of the 400,800 and 3000 some time ago but with the bases attached.I haven't even had them out of the box yet.The deal was so good,I couldn't pass it up.That alone says something for the stones or me.Either the stones are that good or I am that nutz.



I haven’t had any issues with my Choseras cracking. I think the bases really help with that. I usually let them dry in my dish rack sideways for 2 days, just to make sure they are dry. I store them in a cheap plastic toolbox with a couple of those stay-dry carbon packets


----------



## Grunt173 (Nov 17, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> I haven’t had any issues with my Choseras cracking. I think the bases really help with that. I usually let them dry in my dish rack sideways for 2 days, just to make sure they are dry. I store them in a cheap plastic toolbox with a couple of those stay-dry carbon packets


Whatever you are doing,keep doing it.It must be working for you.I have always just put my stones on a drying rack,laying on their sides in a well ventilated area and leave them there until I either need them or they are totally dry before putting them in their boxes.For whatever reason,my chos didn't even like that.


----------



## galvaude (Nov 17, 2018)

People who have problems with cracks soak them. Never ever soak them not even for a single second and apply water on the side you will use it’s that simple. They don’t even feel better with a soak.


----------



## Grunt173 (Nov 17, 2018)

galvaude said:


> People who have problems with cracks soak them. Never ever soak them not even for a single second and apply water on the side you will use it’s that simple. They don’t even feel better with a soak.


Wrong! I never soaked them.I always just splashed a little water on top and went straight to sharpening.Afterwards,wipe dry and set on their sides in a rack. I can't be anymore careful then that.


----------



## ob-gym (Nov 17, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Wrong! I never soaked them.I always just splashed a little water on top and went straight to sharpening.Afterwards,wipe dry and set on their sides in a rack. I can't be anymore careful then that.



I've had my Choseras for about 2 years (Naniwa Pro version, no base) without cracking, I think the outside of the stone dries faster than the inside. This can cause shearing forces in the stones when the outside is contracting/shrinking from drying, while the inside is still "swollen" with absorbed water.

I slow down the drying process with a moist paper towel over the stone, so the inside and outside of the stone has time to equalize their moisture content


----------



## Grunt173 (Nov 17, 2018)

ob-gym said:


> I've had my Choseras for about 2 years (Naniwa Pro version, no base) without cracking, I think the outside of the stone dries faster than the inside. This can cause shearing forces in the stones when the outside is contracting/shrinking from drying, while the inside is still "swollen" with absorbed water.
> 
> I slow down the drying process with a moist paper towel over the stone, so the inside and outside of the stone has time to equalize their moisture content


I have heard other recommendations of using a damp towel wrapped around stones to aid in the drying process.


----------

